# Kenneth Cole Strap Help Needed



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

A friend asked me today if I can help source a new strap for his watch, it's an unusual design and he has tried and failed to find a replacement.

The watch is pictured below. Any help gratefully received.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeeeeeugh! Contamination alert :toot: :toot:

It looks like you have to remove the front of the case to even get at the strap to replace it, the four corner screws probably - - then again, maybe not :fear:

If that's how it's done, you MAY be able to carefully cut a standard strap to fit, but then again, should there not also be a matching "cover" plate on the half of the strap attached above the reference numbers - above the KC 1280 numbers? Or is it in turn part of the strap. 

An e-mail to Mr Cole in New York?


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

The screws on the front hold the crystal but not strap. It has holes in the lugs to pop out pins but I'm yet to tinker with it.

The watch owner is an extremely talented saddler, I'm suprize he hasn't made a replacement from an off cut. But that said I have no idea what would be involved. It's not a simple case of cutting a bit of leather to shape I know that much, he said some things to me when I suggested it but they went I've my head :lol:


----------

